# Versace and Fendi: The Swap



## LemonDrop

I love the mini baguettes and I think I spotted a peek-a-boo with Versace lining.  So much over the top and I love it. Naomi closes the show and looks absolutely amazing !! Pieces seem heavily Versace the first 7 minutes then heavily Fendi.



			https://www.fendi.com/us/woman/highlights/versace-and-fendi-the-swap


----------



## A bottle of Red

Peekaboo with versace lining sounds interesting- might look beautiful but what material? How will it hold up?


----------



## LemonDrop

I want to get a small piece for sure. A mini baguette perhaps.


----------



## am2022

Collection looks amazing


----------



## happiness07

Cant wait for this..Any idea when it will drop?It should be here soon.-Like 2-3 months away


----------



## averagejoe

happiness07 said:


> Cant wait for this..Any idea when it will drop?It should be here soon.-Like 2-3 months away


I was told May 2022 in Canada.


----------



## LemonDrop

saving my money.


----------



## leatherbabe

A bottle of Red said:


> Peekaboo with versace lining sounds interesting- might look beautiful but what material? How will it hold up?


The bag in the show looked like the classic leather the standard Peekaboos come with.


----------



## Justforfun123!

I’m in the U.K. and I was told that it will be released here March 2022. I hope that it drops similar time across the world so everyone can enjoy. A peekaboo with Versace lining would be a dream. I’ve been considering A peekaboo and just couldn’t decide on the colour. Quite a few of the ready to wear items caught my eye too


----------



## leatherbabe

Justforfun123! said:


> I’m in the U.K. and I was told that it will be released here March 2022. I hope that it drops similar time across the world so everyone can enjoy. A peekaboo with Versace lining would be a dream. I’ve been considering A peekaboo and just couldn’t decide on the colour. Quite a few of the ready to wear items caught my eye too


Have you heard whether the entire collection will be sold by either Fendi or Versace or split by the "swapped" designers?


----------



## Justforfun123!

leatherbabe said:


> Have you heard whether the entire collection will be sold by either Fendi or Versace or split by the "swapped" designers?


From what I've heard the collection will be split between the two, at least in stores. So only certain things sold at each shop.  This may also be the case online.  I do not have anything to confirm what side can be found where, but if I had to guess Fendi by Versace would be found at Fendi and Versace by Fendi would be found at Versace.


----------



## leatherbabe

Justforfun123! said:


> From what I've heard the collection will be split between the two, at least in stores. So only certain things sold at each shop.  This may also be the case online.  I do not have anything to confirm what side can be found where, but if I had to guess Fendi by Versace would be found at Fendi and Versace by Fendi would be found at Versace.


Interesting, I would have guessed the opposite split but I guess we'll see. I have doubts about how much of the collections will actually make it to production beyond the bags and accessories.


----------



## Justforfun123!

Agreed, I've already heard that some of the coats/jackets are not being produced, which just makes me wonder why they even bothered showing us them.


----------



## leatherbabe

The coats and jackets were my favorite part of the show! They really achieved the fusion of both brands imo.  But gotta make room on the shelves for 8 different sparkly nano baguettes!


----------



## Leejah

Anyone have any info as to when this might be released? Thanks in advance


----------



## topglamchic

May 12!!!  I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Leejah

topglamchic said:


> May 12!!!  I am looking forward to it!


Thanks for the info and me 2 !


----------



## Justforfun123!

Justforfun123! said:


> I’m in the U.K. and I was told that it will be released here March 2022. I hope that it drops similar time across the world so everyone can enjoy. A peekaboo with Versace lining would be a dream. I’ve been considering A peekaboo and just couldn’t decide on the colour. Quite a few of the ready to wear items caught my eye too



Replying to myself because I was told the incorrect info and just want to clear up. (My SA just got confused with the season drop day and this swap drop day) Comments above are saying the true date.


----------



## LemonDrop

I'll be taking off work that day.


----------



## leatherbabe

My Fendi contact told me the first "half" of the show (Kim Jones for Versace) will be sold at Versace stores and the second half (Donatella for Fendi) will be sold at Fendi stores. They will also have popups in various cities where you can see and purchase from the entire collection. 

Does anyone have intel on which items are being produced for sale or the price points?


----------



## crystal_cat

I was at one of the Versace stores in London and they were saying that the drop will be very limited - talking about bags/accessories specifically they said that they would be getting 4 pieces per design only, and many were sold out already for pre-orders. I'm not sure how 100% accurate that info is because I think they were trying to encourage me to buy a Versace bag that day rather than wait for a Fendace bag in 10 days.... But if you're planning to purchase I would contact your SAs now to see about pre-ordering.


----------



## Iluvbags

I wish there was more info where is everyone getting pics and info from other than Instagram?


----------



## Iluvbags

LemonDrop said:


> I'll be taking off work that day.


 Do you have any info on certain pieces? All I can find are runway shots 

i see several that I like


----------



## leatherbabe

Iluvbags said:


> I wish there was more info where is everyone getting pics and info from other than Instagram?


There have been some articles in Vogue, etc but the most info I have came directly from my SA.


----------



## leatherbabe

Iluvbags said:


> Do you have any info on certain pieces? All I can find are runway shots
> 
> i see several that I like


What in particular are you interested in? My SA let me look at the stock list so I have a rough idea but I don't remember exact specific prices on everything.


----------



## leatherbabe

So just to clear up a few questions I'm seeing, I wanted to share what I learned from my SA recently. 

Think of this as three separate collections - Versace by Fendi (the first half of the runway show, designed by Kim Jones, to be sold in Fendi boutiques) Fendi by Versace (the second half of the runway show, designed by Donatella, to be sold at Versace boutiques) and FENDACE (the cobranded items like shirts, sweats, accessories, belts, etc.)

Several cities will have popups for the launch on May 12 where you can purchase items from all three parts of the collection. 

I don't know what will be available online, but I did hear that what we are getting on May 12 is just the first drop and that more pieces will be coming in June. 

If you see something you like get in touch with your SA now. Most stores are only receiving 1 per size per style so the supply will be very limited. 

There are WAY more bags than what we saw on the runway. All either Fendi shapes with Versace details or vice versa. The regular size baguettes are all around $3500.


----------



## fabdiva

I saw the collection today. There's a lot more than what's on line.


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Got some pics from my SA (Saks)


----------



## lizardlife

Is this from Fendi?


----------



## A bottle of Red

The peekaboo with the print inside is my favorite
Does anyone know the price of those?


----------



## LVLVLVOE

Here is the list of global Fendace pop ups.


----------



## fabdiva

lizardlife said:


> Is this from Fendi?


yes


----------



## leatherbabe

A bottle of Red said:


> The peekaboo with the print inside is my favorite
> Does anyone know the price of those?


The minis are $4600 I believe. Larger sizes go up to $7k


----------



## lemonlime46

Images from my Versace SA


----------



## Cocomotion

Any price info on the baguettes? x


----------



## lizardlife

I've only been told one price for the long gold baguette from V by F look 2 = $4600.


----------



## lizardlife

lizardlife said:


> I've only been told one price for the long gold baguette from V by F look 2 = $4600.



I forgot to mention: my SA told me that the chain straps are sold separate. From what I've seen that's true for all the baguette bags. They do come with straps but they're both leather. The chains strap was quoted at $850.


----------



## leatherbabe

Cocomotion said:


> Any price info on the baguettes? x


The plush fabrics ones are $3500 ish.


----------



## crystal_cat

So excited for this collection, especially the belts... Anyone got any info on how much they'll be?


----------



## JavaJo

Pre-order placed!  And now we wait!  So excited!  Fendi provides the absolute best customer expeience… Sweetest Mother’s Day surprise from my lovely SA ❤️ Thank you


----------



## leatherbabe

JavaJo said:


> Pre-order placed!  And now we wait!  So excited!  Fendi provides the absolute best customer expeience… Sweetest Mother’s Day surprise from my lovely SA ❤️ Thank you
> View attachment 5398971
> View attachment 5398972


Aw that is sweet. Happy mother's day! What did you order?


----------



## JavaJo

leatherbabe said:


> Aw that is sweet. Happy mother's day! What did you order?


Stay tuned… (wink emoji)


----------



## yahoo33

Does anyone know the price for this? I’m dying for this one


----------

